# Have you ever wondered how living in another country affects CPP or OAS eligiblity?



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Canada has international social security agreements with over 50 countries. These agreements make it easier for someone who has lived in one of those countries to qualify for CPP and OAS (as well as possibly qualifying for benefits from that other country). If you want to know more about how these agreements work, read: http://retirehappy.ca/social-security-agreements-cpp-oas/


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

When I spent 4 years working in Australia for a 50% Canadian owned subsidiary I still made sure to remit my annual CPP deductions by sending my home company accounting depatment a cheque for my share of the contributions. It seemed to be a lot less hassle than hoping the time spent there would be counted in.


----------

